# Introducing a new hen to existing pair



## doublegintinic (May 24, 2009)

I want to introduce a new hen to an existing pair of hens. The existing pair are 12 months old. Any suggestions re how to best do this- Ive heard that existing pairs can be bullies to new birds? Thanks


----------



## welsh spaniel (Jun 9, 2009)

i only have experience with budgies but what i do is quarrentine the newbie for a few months..then put her in a cage next to the cage with the two birds to get to know each other.
after a while i just put her in the other cage and their usually fine..a little bulling but it will soon calm down..what types of birds are they (chickens??)
hope that helped


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

It is important to remember that the existing hens will see the sleeping quarters and pen as theirs.The fights start out because they are terratorial.
The best way to introduce a newcomer is to move the existing two into a new pen at night after they have been roosting for a couple of hours.
The new surroundings,faces and sleeping quarters completely break up the old pecking order therefore preventing the existing two attacking the new bird.
If you have not got enough room for a new pen then you need two pens side by side for a week or so and then put them all in together at night to start with.
If you rush things and put them straight in together too quickly then you willl get the existing two picking on the new bird or even drive it away.
Have a read of this as it offers some very good advice.
Also don't forget to quarentine your new bird to reduce the risk of disease.
The Pecking Order in Chickens - Dealing with Aggressive Poultry by Katie Thear


----------

